# Can connect to the internet on one computer but not another. Urgent.



## vladmoney (May 24, 2008)

Let me give you a full run down. At first I had a wireless router connecting my laptop (wireless) and family PC (USB) at my parent's house. Then my sister wanted to connect her PC through wireless and she bought some D-link connector. She ended up downloaded some software on the family PC (which the router was installed though) to make her PC work (she called D-link who instructed her of how to install). She said it worked for a bit, but the everything quickly started messing up. Now the internet won't work through router at all and the family PC won't even connect through the cable modem directly (my laptop can connect though the cable modem).
It is very important that I get the family PC working with at least the cable modem (Toshiba) before I leave. So that is where I need your help. First, it works with my laptop fine. It doesn't with the family PC. I have tried reinstalling the modem software CD. I tried calling my internet provider, who told me that the modem seems to be working from their end and there is nothing they can do. When the family PC is connected to the modem, the modem has lights up for PC, Data, and Cable so everything seems like it should work. In Network Connections, for the family PC, it says it is connected to Local Area connection, that area connection is labeled NETGEAR FA120 Adapter #2 (this is the only network adapter I have in the device manager too).
Help please, I must must fix this before I leave. All the computers are running Win XP btw. Thanks I will check back often, if there is something I left out please let me know and I will answer it right away.


----------



## rosiesdad (Jun 3, 2008)

System restore?


----------



## vladmoney (May 24, 2008)

rosiesdad said:


> System restore?


is that the only option because there is some stuff on the computer that would be a hassel to try to save when doing restore.


----------



## vladmoney (May 24, 2008)

anyone before I give up and try system restore?


----------



## vladmoney (May 24, 2008)

Ok recent development, system restore did nothing. and my sister said it wasn't the wireless thing that she downloaded that screwed it up, but a virtual private network client program she downloaded to try to connect to her universities network from home (not that it matters since system restore didn't fix problem).

Anyway I am starting to think this might be a hardware issue. I think it might be stemmed from our ethernet-to-usb converter that we use on the family PC.

:upset:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

VPN programs are frequently the *kiss of death* for your network connection.

Uninstall the VPN, then run the following repair.


*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------

